# Boulder Mtn



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Went down to Boulder over the past weekend, mostly to turkey hunt but also fish and coyote hunt. 
The turkey and coyote hunt was unsuccessful, but the fishing was good.
We hit a couple lakes and seemed to catch a fish every other cast.
We caught 2 tiger trout that seemed a bit different than what I'm used to catching. They had no orange on the bellies, they were just green and yellow with white bellies. They had yellowish to golden meat instead of the normal orangeish to pinkish meat im used to seeing. Last they didn't fight like the ones I've caught else where. 
Anyway they were planters and we concluded they were tiger trout none the less. 
We caught one rainbow and the rest were brookies. 
We ended up keeping 6 brookies and 2 tigers and eat all of them the first night back at camp. I have to say those brooks are very tasty and might be my favorite trout to eat next to those tigers.
I guess I'm not supposed to say which lakes we fished at as it is some kind of secret. I wont but I'm not going to edit the pictures so you cant tell. So if you can figure it out by the pictures congrats and shhhh don't tell no one!:mrgreen:
I put a couple of pictures from sunday in which it snowed and the wind blew but we still fished!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nothing like fish right out of the water and into the fire.I always take a roll of foil with me and try to cook a couple right there on shore.Tasty. That snow looks cold!


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I was thinking Thousand Lake Mountain for a trip this weekend, but I may just have to go to Boulder instead.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool trip! I love it when tigers hold their colors deep like that.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Nothing like fish right out of the water and into the fire.I always take a roll of foil with me and try to cook a couple right there on shore.Tasty. That snow looks cold!


Yeah we had tin foil then added some butter salt and pepper and to make them even better a touch of beer. Let them cook over some hot coals for awhile and bam! Way better than anything you could buy at a restaurant!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

It wasn't just snow the wind was howling! The picture doesn't do it justice, I could hardly see what was going on. But we figured what the hell! We ended up catching 6 more brookies but we let them all go cause we didn't want to have to clean them in that cold water!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

We had some very intense wind when we were down there also, looks like you found more open water than I did!


----------

